# Who has used both Propranolol & Hydroxyzine?



## Gregsab (Nov 23, 2009)

Which do you prefer? Right now I am taking hydroxyzine, but I recently had a panic attack like a month ago, and now it doesn't seem to be quite as effective, due to my heightened anxiety. I am thinking about seeing if I can switch meds again... other than propranolol are there any choices I should ask my doctor about, or should I just ask if I can use propranolol? Also, how does propranolol affect you differently than hydroxyzine?


----------



## Natasha2 (Sep 13, 2011)

First of all, I just want to ask if you are just treating an occasional panic attack or performance anxiety or generalized anxiety or social anxiety? I'm guessing social anxiety because you are on the forum  Because depending on the kind of anxiety you have different types of medications will make sense. Also what symptoms were you targeting with the hydroxyzine? 

Hydroxyzine is an antihistamine that has anti-anxiety properties. Propranolol is a beta blocker which has a very different mechanism of action. It blocks peripheral adrenaline receptors so that you block the physical hyperarousal of the nervous system. These symptoms include increased heart rate, sweating, and tremulousness especially and the sensation that your throat is closing when you performance anxiety or have stage fright.

If you are being treated for generalized anxiety, social anxiety and occasional panic attacks have you been on some of the more traditional anti-anxiety medications such as SSRIs, SNRIs or the benzodiazepines? Those would be medications to ask you doctor about. These medications are first line treatment for anxiety.

It sounds like the panic attack may have really worried you in terms of having more. Things like Xanax or other of the benzodiazepines can help with panic attacks. You can take these on an as-needed basis to stop the slippery slope of a panic attack! Or you can use the SSRIs or SNRIs which will block panic attacks and treat generalized anxiety at the same time (and social anxiety), however they will take longer to work. 

Also, I just want to mention that MAO Inhibitors can be very good for anxiety if you have tried other things and they haven't worked. 

The best thing is definitely to not use your primary care doctor for medications but to see a specialist who is a psychiatrist. You have really good questions but I'm not sure who is prescribing for you.

So I guess i've put a lot of information out there haha  Let me know it all goes! I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I have used both. Propranolol is a beta-blocker that has worked well for me in high anxiety situations. Such as classroom settings, and social gatherings etc. It effects the functinal activity of adrenalin and noradrenaline.
Hydroxyzine is a antihistamine reducing arousal. So its basically going to sedate you like diphenhydramine. I find propranolol much better for prn use.


----------



## Gregsab (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, while I do have social anxiety, and that is why I'm on the forum, I've been able to deal with it decently in most situations... however, when it comes to talking in a high pressure situation, such as an interview, or meeting, etc. I totally FREAK OUT! I mean, it's very embarassing, so it sounds like I should ask about propranolol. I need something that will make me chill out when I have to talk in front of people, or even one person sometimes.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, thumps up for propranolol. I take it before any important event and it greatly reduces physical symptoms (e.g., hands shaking, heart pounding, voice trembling). It will NOT make you "chill out" unfortunately, but if you can get your hands on some benzos, they go very well with propranolol. Good luck!

I used hydroxyzine and it was just too sedating.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

attarax (hydroxyzine) was prescribed to me for psychosomatic itching, it made me very sleepy and stopped the itching it had no affect on anxiety that i could tell. its a good sleep aid


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm taking atarax 25mg, which is a new med for me, it's quite soothing and it enhances benzodiazepines when taken together.


----------



## Gregsab (Nov 23, 2009)

I finally got propranolol, it seemed to help last night.


----------

